# Comment utiliser l'iTunes US?



## arnplouy (2 Novembre 2008)

HY!

Je suis Américain, je travaille en France. Je voudrais pouvoir utiliser et acheter de choses dans l'iTunes Us mais d'ici, je n'arrive pas à le faire.

Comment je peux y arriver?

(Excuse-moi pour le mauvais francais!)


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2008)

ouvrir un compte itms USA avec un paiment carte bancaire de banque americaine

(au sens.... paiments effectués aux USA)

c'est le même principe si tu veux acheter ITMS Japan => paiments au japon etc 

Autre solution 
les cartes prépayées de l'ITMS
( gift cards , gifts certificate , prepaid cards etc)

attention avec certaines offres de cartes itms ebay
scams ahead

plus simple et plus sûr de  faire acheter ces cartes prépayées par ta famille ou amis  aux US
et on donne  les logs


----------



## Gwen (10 Novembre 2008)

Pour accéder à un iTunes étranger, il faut sélectionner le pays de ton choix, ici USA, dans le menu déroulant en bas de la première page du store français que tu dois voir apparaître par défaut quand tu te connectes avec iTunes.


----------



## sokh1985 (20 Octobre 2009)

Salut, j'ai un compte US car j etais aux etats unis un moment mais maintenant que je suis de retour en france, j'aimerais bien continuer a l'utiliser. 

Je sais qu on peut le faire en achetant des itunes gift cards.

Ce site par exemple en propose: CENSURÉ c'est une arnaque

Mais ca me semble bizarre leurs tarifs pratiques. Apres recherche google, rien de trouve dessus!

Donc est-ce que quelqu un a des plans surs pour pas se faire avoir?

Merci


----------

